# My New Snapper Outfit 100% Waterproof



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

A slight variation on Dans rig, simply a piece of innertube, a couple of shackles, venetion blind cord and a handline rigged with 30lb mono to a big swivel and 12m of 20lb fluoro to a 3" minnow in emerald shiner with attractors on 4/0 jighead.
This is great for me when I want to fish 2 lines but cant be bothered to take the heavy outfit. The line passes through the shackle and the handline sits in your lap, under your leg or in the footwell. You cant loose the reel this way, and you know when you get a hit using the bungy as a shock asorber. So far this lightweight rig accounted for a couple of squire in otherwise very hard conditions, full moon too calm and clear, so its working well. One of the underground blokes up here gets huge fish with a similiar method thats all he uses. :lol:


----------



## Fishpod (Oct 11, 2006)

One of the underground blokes up here gets huge fish with a similiar method thats all he uses.

please explain.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

One of the kayakers here uses a 60lb handline system similiar to the above. He does not go on forums, paddles alone and fishes alone and catches huge fish way off shore.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

good to see the ol handline getting used...

when i started yak fishing up here i used a handline for trolling for pelagics since the tippy sik i had was too unstable for a rod and managed a few good fish


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

great setup,im gonna do the same. ya can put a bit more pressure on em with a handline. the most advanced drag system in the world are your your hands. :twisted:


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Hell yeah Breambo, 30lb is really good until you get a hit up by that 84cm snapper.

That old bloke has already landed some monsters with the biggest snapper just shy of 10kg. He's seriously whipping all our butts using 160-180mm hardbody's on 20m of 150lb handline straight through to the bungee. He runs a black permanent marker pen all the way down his line and reckons the fish don't see it. :shock:


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

I have a fair bit of 30 on that reel so I can play out if needed, I think a 84 snaps would be ok but for the pelagics Ill be upgrading to 60 or 80lb on the thai style reels. I saw some at the local servo, I'll pick one up tomorrow and post a pick. I might start packing a couple of HL's one rigged for a livie and I might put the bait jig on one and see how that goes.


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Can someone explain more of this rig to me? I cant quite pick out how it works from the photo. Does one end hang outboard, and the line just passes through the metal clip at the end?

Its obviously quite simple, but there is something im not seeing.

Oh, how did you secure the inner tube to the clip so that it wont pull off?

Does it lock off somehow? Wouldnt the line just freespool through the shackle? and how to you reach it if the handline does go overboard?


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

I just got a 20lb handline for the same sort of thing (but the fish around my area are smaller  ) and was going to try making a springer for it, but this rig might be better - I can remove it and it'll make sure I don't lose the handline. Thanks for posting this up.

Rowan.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

theclick said:


> Does one end hang outboard, and the line just passes through the metal clip at the end?


Thats right.


theclick said:


> Oh, how did you secure the inner tube to the clip so that it wont pull off?


I just tied some venetion blind cord to the clip and dropped the cord down the inner tube then tied a overhand knot in the tube and cord together.


Breambo said:


> Does it lock off somehow? Wouldnt the line just freespool through the shackle? and how to you reach it if the handline does go overboard?


It locks off by just placing the reel under the leg, because its running through the clip it doesnt need much pressure. The idea is to grab the reel as the bungy takes up tension so that it doesnt freespool through the clip or go over, if it does you have to reach forward and grab the bungy. Dan and others have a set length of heavier line, say 12-14m and they let it freespool to the clip and enjoy the sled ride.


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

So do ya leave the line in the clip when fighting the fish? :?


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

chrissy said:


> So do ya leave the line in the clip when fighting the fish? :?


If I get a hookup on my system, I don't even bother grabbing the handline until the fish has had some runs because the bungee takes up most of the shock. During the runs, especially when a kingie is on, I'm usually paddling and countering the yak to stay balanced. As the fish tires, I leave the line in the clip and grab the handline to get a feel for the fish. Then I decide whether or not to release the clip. I always attach a split ring and swivel to the lure or make a short swivel trace.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Today I rigged the bungy further back so I didnt have to lean forward to my toes to clip the line in. I hooked up to 3 small mack tuna, 1 bit off, 1 spat the hook yak side and 1 landed and kept for bait. I found that because the clip was further back it was virtually useless at taking up the hit and I found myself unclipping the line as the clip and bungy were getting in the way. However it did protect the reel from spinning overboard at the hit up. Its better more forward and leave the line in the clip untill you gaff the fish. This is all trial and error at the moment. Without the distance created with a rod I had the fish go under the yak so that the line was crossing the bottom of the yak, so a slightly heavier line is good. Its a buzz when you get that direct connection with the line in your hand, line ripping through your fingers :lol:
Funny enough I got a couple of nice size sqire on the rod and the macs on the HL.


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Cheers for that, makes more sense now. I was sorta thinking that it was designed so that the hand reel doesnt spool at all, but obviously it does. I'm not much of a handline user but this looks great, and I think would be good for picking up a few flathead on a smaller scale around the bay


----------

